# Dollar General



## Blake Bowden (Sep 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZLgHfXotZ1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLgHfXotZ1U&feature=colike[/video]​


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 16, 2012)

You just liked the part @ 1:20, Blake- you ain't foolin' me!  :wink:


----------



## JTM (Sep 16, 2012)

this should be the MOT staff recruitment video


----------

